# Greyhawk Campaign set in Bissel Chat-based



## Aoric (Mar 17, 2012)

A call for players currently have three players looking for at least three more. Below is a synopsis of the campaign.

3.5  Greyhawk campaign set in Bissel with some 1E and 2E influences. Many  factions vie for control of Bissel the Theocracy of Veluna, The Gran  March, The nation of Ket , and Bissel herself are the major players.  Bissel’s former capital Thornwood is held by all four nations and none  seem willing to part with their piece of a gateway city. Pellak is the  new capital of Bissel though Knights of the Watch have plenty of  influence not only in Pellak but all of Bissel. Many of the Flan natives  who once permeated this beautiful country have long ago settled in  bordering lands though their influence is still present to this day.
Ket  has the biggest military backing as a single nation and if not for  intervention by Veluna and Gran March forces as well as the Knights of  the Watch Bissel would still be under Ketish control. The natives of  Bissel are not welcoming of strangers in their land as history shows  nothing good has come of this. However one common factor remains The  Religions of Ket and the Baklunish people have very little influence in  these lands.
Velunas’ intervention during the Greyhawk wars was  welcomed but many natives feel a bit concerned over Veluna’s presence in  Thornwood. For the most part Veluna has played a peacekeeper role well  but none see them exiting Thornwood without force. The Gran March is war  hungry and is a bit perturbed by Veluna’s presence in Thornwood. Many  believe if Veluna was to exit Bissel that the war between Ket and Bissel  would spark again with the Gran March more than happy to support the  major military force for Bissel. Natives are less put off by the Gran  March as both Bissel and the Gran March share similar beliefs and many  people from Bissel and the Gran March have members in the Knights of the  Watch.
The Knights of the Watch have a lot of interest in the  Sheldomar Valley and while they seem to be more of a neutral force the  Gran March holds major influence over this group. If Bissel was forced  to choose independence or Gran March rule the Knights of the Watch could  waver on loyalties easily. Sterich has sent it's share of refugees into  Bissel and some have joined forces with Bissel natives. Of all  foreigners Sterich is the most welcome as they share many common factors  of the natives of Bissel.
The Old Flan faith still has some life in  Bissel and Gran March and Sterich natives often support this religious  group as well. The church of Heironious has much influence in Bissel as  Veluna, Gran March, Sterich, and the Knights of the Watch have ties to  this church. Since Bissel is the gateway between three worlds (the  Baklunish west, the Sheldomar Valley, and the rest of the Flanaess ) the  church of Zilchus is also very common and as long as profit is not  sacrificed would continue things the way they are or support which ever  none western government stands to produce the best results for the  church. Fharlanghn has many followers amongst natives and many  neighboring eastern neighbors, even a few Ketish people have given lip  service to the traveler. They are perhaps one of the most neutral  factions but one can see if loyalties where to sway Bissel would  probably win out. The Churches of Rao, Istus, and Geshtai major  influence in Thornwood only. Although the later two may be openly  attacked anywhere else in Bissel. One group which has gained influence  is the Rhennee as river traffic is prominent in Bissel and the natives  seem to ignore them while other unknown factions rely on them heavily.
That’s  the campaign synopsis if you need help with playable races or cultures  let me know. For those of you familiar with Greyhawk my campaign differ  slightly from canon. One just an FYI I don’t use alignment for the gods  perception is the rule how do people feel about the portfolios of a god.  Nerull may be the god of the dead but he is also known as the winter  lord so many may have more of a neutral approach to his church in Bissel  while other lands may see him as the assassin of souls perception is my  rule on religion. Secondly there is no subrace of Drow instead Drow are  elves who where cast out for their evil deeds or non elven ideals. Lets  say you’re a Grugach elf and you decide to take a human for a spouse  you will be cast out and given the name of Drow, even taking one as a  lover could cause such dismay. Valley Elf’s never cast out elves and  many a Drow has been welcomed amongst them. Trolls are not green-skinned  carrot nosed creatures. Many mistake them for Ogres with horns and they  are better equipped than your typical ogre. Trolls are often called  Ogre Mages especially those whom cast rune magic. Trolls do reside in  the Crystalmists and raid neighboring nations they are the least  predictable of the humanoid races renowned for their insane logic and  their chaotic ways.
Campaign limits only one mage and or sorcerer  allowed in the party, Priests are welcome no more than two in a party  and western religions should be avoided to provide party cohesiveness a  druid counts against the priest limit. Fighters, rangers, rouges, bards  are welcome no limits. Monks should either be foreigners or you can use  my Monastic Orders of the Flanaess they are also limited to one per  party. Paladins are fine though depending on what role your party takes  could be difficult to play one also limited to one per party. Racial  limitations only one elf and one half-elf per party especially in this  campaign human races cultures unlimited, Dwarves are the most prominent  of the demi-human races in this area maximum of two in party. Gnomes and  halflings share in the one maximum per party so one gnome and one  halfling fine. This should be a human centric campaign I’ll send you a  list of kits playable in the campaign later. The campaign began back in  September of 2011 and takes place in iirc chat otherworlders channel  #Argonauts. The game takes place at 10 pm EST every other Friday unless  otherwise noted. We have dwindled down to three players one of which has  been MIA for the past couple of sessions. We have a Priest and Fighter  the Rouge has been out and about lately. Looking for at least two more  players for more info click here http://www.canonfire.com/cfhtml//module ... 47&start=0 to read more on the campaign updates.

Later

Argon


----------



## Aoric (Apr 23, 2012)

Unfortunately it appears no more gamers to add to my campaign so it has folded. I hope everyone in search of a game has better luck then I have. 

Later

Aoric


----------

